# looking for horse to share



## emma22 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi i am looking for a 14-16hh horse to ride 2-3 times a week so if anyone is looking for an experienced rider for their horse please contact me. i have been riding for about 12 years


----------



## emma22 (Jul 12, 2008)

emma22 said:


> Hi i am looking for a 14-16hh horse to ride 2-3 times a week so if anyone is looking for an experienced rider for their horse in the buckinghamshire area please contact me. i have been riding for about 12 years


[email protected]


----------



## emma22 (Jul 12, 2008)

emma22 said:


> [email protected]


07799196578


----------

